# Tiffany Lakosky



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Man..She sure is pretty


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

She's on here sometimes but rarely posts. 
She's one of my "friends" you can get her info from my friends list here on AT


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> She's on here sometimes but rarely posts.
> She's one of my "friends" you can get her info from my friends list here on AT


 U just made 10,000 pervs search through your friends list! I see there were 128 choices!:wink:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Met her at the ata show and she said the best way to reach her is on Twitter she said she responds frequently. @thecrushtv is her twitter name


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

P&y only said:


> U just made 10,000 pervs search through your friends list! I see there were 128 choices!:wink:


lol


----------



## lovespinkcamo (Oct 15, 2011)

I guess I will have to get back on Twitter then....hehe....

Yesterday was a great day for me.... my new realtree camo blankets arrived along with my new issue of The Women Hunter and the book I have been so excited to read Hunting Mature Whitetails The Lakosky Way!!!! So after baking cookies with my toddler, I curled up on the couch with my new blanket and book!!!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I think she's a great hunter and a very good shot. You can tell on the shows she has a genuine passion for the sport and just isn't there to be a pretty face pimpin' off some product. She's earned my respect.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I had the opportunity to meet Tiffany and Lee this past Friday, and they both seem very down to earth. They were both very friendly and I enjoyed talking with them. I agree that she is obviously a great shot and has done alot to help support women in archery.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

She's responded to a couple of my tweets before! So fun!


----------

